# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) شروحات :  جديد!! جيلبريك غير مقيد للايفون Untethered Jailbreak 5.0.1

## DARIFBS

السلام عليكم 
كما تعلمون تم قبل قليل طرح الجلبريك  المنتظر  للاصدار 5.0.1 من فريق الديف تيم  والدي  يعمل على الاجهزة التالية   *iPhone 4 GSM – CDMA**iPhone 3GS**iPod touch 4G**iPod touch 3G**iPad 1*           لتحميل احدث نسخة من 
redsn0w_win_0.9.10b6
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
للجلبريك لابد من النسخة 5.0.1  *هناك حالتين:*  الحالة 1
من يتوفرعليها من قبل وكان يعمل على الجلبريك المقيد يكفيه تحميل الاداة   corona  
وتثبيثها     
بعد التثبيث اعد تشغيل الجهاز  
مبروك الجيلبريك الغير مقيد.  :Big Grin:   الحالة2  
الهاتف ليس به النسخة 5.0.1 في هذه الحالة عليك الاسراع بتثبيث هذه النسخة طالما مازالت مقبولة من itunes دون ان ننسى بانه على من يستخدم geveysim ان يحتفظ ب baseband باستعمال برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ثم استخدم برنامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] للجيلبريك الغير مقيد    
مبروك الجلبريك والنسخة 5.0.1   :Big Grin:  السلام عليكم

----------


## mohamed73

الله ارحم ليك الوالدين

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amjed5

بارك الله فيك يا معلم

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم  
مجهود رائع

----------


## zagora

شكرا جزيلا الاخ صاحب الموضوع عندي سؤال بخصوص الايفون 4 س متى سيصدر الجلبريك الخاص به وشكرا على المجهودات التى تقومون بها للرقي بهذا المنتدى

----------


## DARIFBS

> شكرا جزيلا الاخ صاحب الموضوع عندي سؤال بخصوص الايفون 4 س متى سيصدر الجلبريك الخاص به وشكرا على المجهودات التى تقومون بها للرقي بهذا المنتدى

 لا توقيت محدد :Smile:

----------


## DARIFBS

تم تحديث الموضوع باحدث ريدسنو _تحديث redsn0w 0.9.10b3
تمتعوا بالجيلبريك المفتوح_

----------


## yassin55

مشكور ياغالى على الشرح الوافى 
الله يكرمك
دمت

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك

----------


## gsm_mogador

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## laki21

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mor71

تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد السيد

تسلم ايدك استاذ

----------


## khaled_moon

جزاك الله خيرااااا وشكراااا

----------


## muosre

هل هذا الجيليبريك وبرنامج الكورون يقومون بفتح الشبكه للاجهزه التى تعطى no service بعد تحميل 5.1

----------


## amer

مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## salimgsm

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## talibjihan

بارك الله فيك اخي على الموضوع المميز

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك

----------


## youky

بارك الله فيك

----------


## soolo

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## simo vox

الله ارحم ليك الوالدين

----------


## mmedo

بارك الله فيك

----------


## نبيل القمة

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## omer123

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## zinnor79

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ighdriss

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hajii

بارك الله فيك

----------

